# Bomber command plane you would fly.



## d_bader (Sep 7, 2005)

If you were a pilot in bomber command and you were given the choice of a plane to fly, which plane would you use?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The Mossie - I would of wanted to live after the war if placed in that situation. I think the Mossie gave the best chance of survival!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

Yep, Mossie for me too. Great aircraft!


----------



## d_bader (Sep 7, 2005)

I think the lancaster might run away with this so I've gone for the mossie one of the best planes of the war.


----------



## d_bader (Sep 7, 2005)

If anyone wants to add data such as payloads, go ahead.


----------



## d_bader (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey evangilder and flyboyj howcome not the lanc?


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

the Mossie without doubt. the only effective to craft to settle the score would be the Me 262.

The Lancaster and Halifax were night fighter dog food............till wars end


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

d_bader said:


> Hey evangilder and flyboyj howcome not the lanc?



Yet, you said you voted for the Mossie.  The Lanc was a great and capable bomber, no doubt, but if I wanted better odds for survival, the Mossie is the obvious choice. Fast, manueverable and durable, the Mossie fulfilled many roles very well.


----------



## d_bader (Sep 7, 2005)

evanglider I was tryin 2 get some interesting conversations going.


----------



## d_bader (Sep 7, 2005)

The lanc has always been the bomber people think about and with everyone votin 4 the mossie I was trying to see if anyone had any other ideas.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

the Lanc and Halibag were the stalemate of the RAF bomber command in all positions and that is true. But it is the Mossie that was the fastest and most agile in performing it's tasks almost indifferent to what the Luftwaffe could throw up at them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2005)

i'd want to do a few milk runs in a lanc but you guys are right, for anything more dangerous it has to be the mossie.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

d_bader said:


> Hey evangilder and flyboyj howcome not the lanc?



Fast as hell, great armament - would you rather zip on the deck at 400 mph and avoid getting hit or be up in this 4 engine bomber just waiting for an 88 to incinerate you, or have a butcher bird cut you in two like a chain saw?!?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2005)

Mossie, fast, agile and very adaptable with a good chance you would survive as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

I went for the Lancaster (yes Lanc you read this right!) The reason I went for the Lanc and not the Mossie is because when I think of bombers I dont think of the Mossie. Now before one of you guys goes ranting off about how the Mossie was a bomber, I know it was a bomber. But when I think of bombers I think of the Heavies like the Lancaster, B-17, and B-24. So for that reason of the Bomber Command Bombers I go for the Lancaster.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2005)

good man!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

I knew you would like that.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

Makes sense, Adler. If given a choice today which I would prefer to fly if given that chance, I would still take the Mosquito. I have always loved that airplane. I like the Lanc too, but not as much as the Mossie.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

I believe the Mossie was a great plane!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't think anyone could argue that it wasn't, that's for sure.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Very true.


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Nov 18, 2005)

Haha, my vote would be for the Mosquito, depending on the time of the conflict in which were discussing. After 1944 i would rather fly stirlings in the glider/target tug role, avoiding combat when possible, but any time before then it would have to be the mossie. Dont mean to sound like a coward, but if i had a family to go home to, i would be thinking more about seeing them again, instead of bombing the germans.


----------



## Erich (Nov 18, 2005)

agreed, Mossie XXX nf with 100th group no questions asked. don't get me up in one of those Lancs or Halibag death machines when German nf's are about


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Somehow I think this vote will be just a little wieghted in the Mossies favour. I would want to be able to crank up those merlins and head for the hills if things got a bit too hot all the other listed aircraft are relitive sitting ducks to enemy fighter attack by comparison.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

i'd still take the lanc for a few milk runs, i wouldn't be the pilot though........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

The Stirling. And its beating the Lancaster. Yay! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Of the aircraft up there the Mossie is deffinatly the best of the bunch, however I would take one of the big heavies. Theres just something glamourous about it, even though it is a death trap.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

and you'd get to act like a pompus crew member with a large soup strainer bossing everyone around, oh, no, wait 

and i haven't actually voted in this poll either..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and you'd get to act like a pompus crew member with a large soup strainer bossing everyone aroond



I already do that anyhow....

Just kidding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 21, 2005)

Guess my choice
2nd choice would be the Whitley, I don't know why but I've always liked it's looks.
If I wanted to get myself killed though, I'd jump into a Battle


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Of the aircraft up there the Mossie is deffinatly the best of the bunch, however I would take one of the big heavies. Theres just something glamourous about it, even though it is a death trap.


the mossie for sure its small and agile the others were a little to much like bulleyes and i am a confirmed coward


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Like I said I would take the heavies, just for the glamour of the whole Bomber Command thingie.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm amazed no-one's gone for the Whitley, it was better than the Hampden and Wellington IMO


----------



## JCS (Nov 23, 2005)

I cant remember If I voted in this poll or not, but I'd go with the Mossie. Runners up would be the Whitley and the Wellington.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

i'd take a wellington over a whitley anyday of the week! not only are they better looking but they'll get you home in one peice too......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice siggy JCS.


----------



## elmilitaro (Nov 29, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i'd take a wellington over a whitley anyday of the week! not only are they better looking but they'll get you home in one peice too......




I have to agree with you lanc.


----------



## book1182 (Nov 29, 2005)

I went with the Halifax because it could carry a good bomb load, pretty good range, and I like they way it looks with either the Merlin's or the Hercules engines.


----------



## book1182 (Nov 29, 2005)

I would chose the Wellington also. It was developed into more roles after it was phased out of front line service with bomber command than the Whitley. It was a transport, costal patrol, underwater mine destoryer, and used for radar training. It was probably used for even more than that but I can't think of any more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Of the heavies you have to go with Lancaster.


----------



## Gemhorse (Dec 7, 2005)

Most of us DO cherish our chances of survival if ''we were in Bomber Command,'' for so many of us to have made the same instant choice I did when voting....it was indeed a unique aircraft of it's time, especially when virtually every Mosquito in Bomber Command carried no guns, relying on speed and agility for survival...For all those crews who flew, each knowing they barely had a pistol for self-defence, man, that took courage, of the stainless-steel kind, especially the Pathfinders who marked through the raids from all levels....

Depending on taste for adrenalin, what do you guys reckon would have appealed to you, flying Mosquitos in which branch of Bomber Command ? 

For example, the Light Night Strike Force, a special branch comprising all Mosquitos, was a fast growing force by the end of the War, especially on the Berlin run, and were counted as a Main Force raid.....

For myself, the pre- and post- Photo Reconnaissance or Meteorlogical Flights were of great fascination; all-weathers, altitudes, high and low, the art of evasion, etc.etc.......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 17, 2006)

i wanna die so im flying a whitley, OVER BERLIN  


'hate my life


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

What kind of music do you listen to. If its Heavy Metal can I have your CD collection?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2006)

and if you want a really classey way to die in a whitley? go for a parchute jump out the hole cut in the floor, smash your face on the way out so badly you're in too much pain to pull your chute and land, no, it really did happen


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 18, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What kind of music do you listen to. If its Heavy Metal can I have your CD collection?



i only listen to local music, and besides, i lost most of my 
CDs since i moved in, the arpenters stole 'em

a bloody way to die is to smash out of the side of a whitley and get  by the propellers....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

how're you gonna manage to do that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

If I wanted to die id play Russian Roulette, by bailing out of a P-38. (Plane, not gun  )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

If you really wanted to die in Bomber Command it would have to be the Fairey Battle, don't use the Whitley- they were good IMO, better than Hampdens anyway


----------



## Mosin (Jan 21, 2006)

Id be in a naval wing. Dont know exactly what they did but i have always loved naval patrol planes and squadrons.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> If I wanted to die id play Russian Roulette, by bailing out of a P-38. (Plane, not gun  )



And not _this_ P-38?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2006)

Mosin said:


> Id be in a naval wing. Dont know exactly what they did but i have always loved naval patrol planes and squadrons.



Yep - a VP Squadron on Key West






Then to Sloppy Joe's for Happy Hour!


----------



## wmaxt (Jan 21, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> If I wanted to die id play Russian Roulette, by bailing out of a P-38. (Plane, not gun  )



The P-38 was no more dangerous to bail out of than any other aircraft. Zenos has a video that shows a normal bailout and the pilot clears by 5 or so feet. Also the enevator is not only at the same relative height to the cockpit/wing as other fighters it is further away from the trailing edge of the wing giving added clearence. A good place to see this is the Planes and Pilots of WWII web page and the "Is Size a Dissadvantage" article. The P-38 is dangerous to bail out of rumor is just a rumor and thats all!

wmaxt


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

And why anyone would want to come up with ways to kill themselves on here in a plane is just stupid!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2006)

Maybe being a ground crew and walking in to the prop of a taxiing G.50 would be fun


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Maybe being a ground crew and walking in to the prop of a taxiing G.50 would be fun


Or not...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Why can't you all me men and just shoot yourself in the head, or stab yourself with a knife?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2006)

Go on then, you first  

Anyway...
I'd take a 100 Group Serratte Mossie or Beau to take out LW nightfighters.
If I wanted to kill myself ( which I don't ) I'd take a Battle at low level over France in 1940


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't want to kill myself, I was just making suggestions. Anyway I would agree about taking a Battle in at low level over France in 1940, you would be almost certain to be shot down and at least injured.

And as I said earlier in this thread I would fly a Mossie (NF or Intruder).


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

85th or 157th Sq Mossie XXX please ......... 1945


----------



## MP-Willow (Jan 26, 2006)

Halifax or WEllingto;n, would be my pick. To fly over Canada as a trainning pilot or ferry pilot over the atlantic.

A Halifax with coastal comand


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2006)

A lad walked into a prop at Aldergrove when my dad was there ... "quite the mess" in his words. I'll have to ask the aircraft it was. 

Flying any bomber during daylight in 1940 was practically suicide ... although not 1940, it's early on Bomber Command - 

4th September, 1939, fifteen Blenheims and fourteen Wellingtons attacked Brunsbuttel naval base and warships in Schilling Roads. Several Blenheims attacked _Admiral Scheer_ with 500 lbs. bombs which bounced harmlessly off the deck. And other Blenheims attacked various other German vessels, out of ten in the first wave five were shot down. The second Blenheim wave of five failed to find target, and turned home without attacking. The Wellingtons went for Brunsbuttel, no damage worth mentioning was done and two were lost. Out of twenty-four aircraft, five Blenheims and two Wellingtons were lost ... for nothing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

MP-Willow said:


> Halifax or WEllingto;n, would be my pick. To fly over Canada as a trainning pilot or ferry pilot over the atlantic.
> 
> A Halifax with coastal comand



not one to pick a fight are you


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Good info there pD.

As for the bomber command bomber that I would fly, it would still be the Lancaster. When I think of bombers I still think of the heavy 4 engine bombers and for the RAF it is the Lancaster for me.


----------



## MP-Willow (Jan 30, 2006)

Lanc what not fight? I would have thought that you might with me picking a Halifax.

Dear Adler, the two engine ones did a lot of work, but the Lanc, got a larger then it share of the promotion.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2006)

Mosquito, it was fast, carry a decent load, a real pain in the German butt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

MP-Willow said:


> Dear Adler, the two engine ones did a lot of work, but the Lanc, got a larger then it share of the promotion.



Yes but that is why I said


> When I think of bombers I still think of the heavy 4 engine bombers


. That was an opinion of mine. I did not say that 2 engines bombers did not do a big share of the job, just that when I think of bombers I like to think of the 4 engined one.


----------



## MP-Willow (Feb 4, 2006)

Dear Adler, I do not mean to upset you. I think most people think of the 4 engine heavies when bomber comand is spoken about as do I.

So I will say another bomber, the B-24, Liberator MkII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

No you did not upset me, I was just explaining myself.


----------



## MP-Willow (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks. what elts do you think of when thinking of the 4 engine bombers?


----------

